# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  حتى لا يصبح وارغو ماسورة

## احمد الحبر

*[justify]لاحظت كثير من المريخاب بدأوا يستهجنون أداء وارغو أو على الاقل أنهم صدموا في مستواه خاصة في مباراة حي العرب ..
الكل كان متوقع مستوى مذهل مع وارغو من أول مشاركه له مع المريخ
بل أن الطمأنينة التي كان تنتاب كل عشاق الأحمر الوهاج نحو فريق كرة القدم كان منبعها وسببها الرئيسي هي مشاركة وارغو مع الفريق ..
 ولعل الصدمة كانت كبيرة لعشاق المريخ في مبارتي اتراكو وحي العرب  
والسبب يعود لوارغو الذي خذل توقعاتهم ولا سيما في مباراة حي العرب
والتي مال فيها وارغو للمرواغه وكثرة الاحتفاظ بالكرة 
بدأ الاحباط يتسرب الى نفوس البعض من مستوى هذا اللاعب الضجه [/justify]
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*لكن
لكن أقول 
يا عشاق النجمه
وارغو يستحق كل هذه الضجه
فقط اصبروا عليه 
مثل وارغو حتى وإن فشل في المريخ لا قدر الله
هو لاعب كبير يستحق الضجه التي وجدها في السودان وخارج السودان
مستواه لا خلاف عليه
والكل معرض للفشل والنجاح
ودونكم قودوين الذي انتظر في الهلال سنتان
وبعدها أصبح هو منقذ الهلال ومفتاح نصره
وبإذن الله وارغو لن يغيب مستواه كثيراً
بإذنه سيعود قريباً
وحتماً سيعود
تخريمه :
لوكوا الصبر وبعدين أحكموا
*

----------


## عوض الله ابراهيم

*وارغـــــــو نسخة مصغرة من ايفوســـا .. ادارة المريخ خسرت  اموال طائلة في هذا اللاعب ويبدوا  من خلال المباراتان التي شاهدناه فيها بان مستواة اكثر من عااادي .. رغم ان الفرصة صغيرة ولا تسمح بالحكم علية .. ولكننا  ننتظر  منه اكثر من ذلك علي العموم ما زال المشوار طويلا ونتمني له التوفيق .. 



*

----------


## salam

*والله ياشباب انا تابعت الراجل ده على الهواء في مباراة الفريق الأوزبكي ..وبغض النظر عن ان الفريق ضعيف او قوي ..قدم وارقو مستوى جميل جدا حتى انه كان الى جانبي نفر من منتدى الهلال وكانوا يتغامزون باءمكاناته العاليه ثم اشادوا به جهرا ..كما نال اعجاب كل من تابع اللقاء..
اعتقد انها حمى البدايه لا اكثر وستبلغكم الأنباء اخبار تميزه في رواندا بإذن الله
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*يا عوض حرام عليك تشبه وارغو بايفوسا ..
وارغو لاعب كبير مؤثر في المباريات وهداف لا يشق له غبار 
أما ايفوسا فهو يلف حول نفسه أكثر من اللازم
وتنتفي عنده صفة هداف هذا اضافة الى أنه لاعب استعرضي أكثر من اللازم
الرأي أعلاه ليس من عندي ولكن هو رأي أتوفستر مدرب المريخ
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*يا عوض شيل الصبر
وانتظر وارغو في مقبل الايام
                        	*

----------


## عوض الله ابراهيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

يا عوض حرام عليك تشبه وارغو بايفوسا ..
وارغو لاعب كبير مؤثر في المباريات وهداف لا يشق له غبار 
أما ايفوسا فهو يلف حول نفسه أكثر من اللازم
وتنتفي عنده صفة هداف هذا اضافة الى أنه لاعب استعرضي أكثر من اللازم
الرأي أعلاه ليس من عندي ولكن هو رأي أتوفستر مدرب المريخ



 والله طريقة لعبــــو  الشفتها في المباراتين الفاتت ياهو ايفوسا زاتو ...

*

----------


## عوض الله ابراهيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

يا عوض شيل الصبر
وانتظر وارغو في مقبل الايام



منتظرين .. وانشاء الله ربنا يوفقوا  ويخدم المريخ ويكون اضافة حقيقة للفريق .. 

*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*عزيزي احمد الحبر 

المشكلة ليست في وارغو فوارغو لاعب جيد وسيفيد المريخ باذن الله 

ولكن المشكلة في اعلام "الورغنة" الذي صور وارغو للناس مثل عصا موسى 

التي تنقل المريخ بين يوم وليلة الي العالمية 

الزخم الذي صنعه الاعلام المريخي حول وارغو أدي لارتفاع سقف الطموحات المطلوب من وارغو تحديدً فعلها 

فجاء الكثيرون لمباراة اتراكو الرواندي ينتظرون وارغو ان يهزم الرواندي وليس المريخ 
*

----------


## النجم الساطع

*الحكم عليه بهذه الطريقة فيها ظلم كبير 
وارغو يحتاج الى وقت لكى يتأقلم 
ادعموه وسوف ترون وارغو بحق وحقيقة
*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*مازال الوقت مبكر جدا للحكم علي اللاعب وارغو وحسب ماقدم اللاعب في الموسم السابق فان مستواه كبير جدا ويستحق كل ماصرف فيه ولكنه يحتاج لفترة حتى يتاقلم مع فريق المريخ
*

----------


## Star Plus

*صبرا ..... صبرا.
أيها الصفوة.
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب الشريف
					

عزيزي احمد الحبر 

المشكلة ليست في وارغو فوارغو لاعب جيد وسيفيد المريخ باذن الله 

ولكن المشكلة في اعلام "الورغنة" الذي صور وارغو للناس مثل عصا موسى 

التي تنقل المريخ بين يوم وليلة الي العالمية 

الزخم الذي صنعه الاعلام المريخي حول وارغو أدي لارتفاع سقف الطموحات المطلوب من وارغو تحديدً فعلها 

فجاء الكثيرون لمباراة اتراكو الرواندي ينتظرون وارغو ان يهزم الرواندي وليس المريخ 



أتفق معك تماماً أخي الطيب في أن اعلام المريخ ضخم موضوع وارغو تضخيماً مبالغاً فيه والسبب معروف هو ردة فعل لما ظل يكتبه الاعلام الهلالي عن صفقة وارغو .. 
وليت اعلام المريخ يتعامل بواقعية لا سيما في هذا الوقت بالذات وأيضاً شباب المنتديات الخاصة بالمريخ أرجو أن يركزوا جهودهم فيما ينفع المريخ وأن يتركوا النقد في اجازة لأن معظم أعمدة الصحفيين ترتكز على ما يكتب في المنتديات ..
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*ياجماعة معقولة تحكمو على ود الناس من مباراتين 
وارقو لعاب شديد وكلنا شفنا مستواهو مع أنيمبا ، وارقو لاعب صغير السن وهتاف الجمهور ومطالبتو ليو بالكاس وتعاملو معاهو على إنو منقذ المريخ خلاهو إظهر بالمستوى دا ، عشان كدة حقو الناس تصبر لي شوية وتخفف الضغط علي عشان إقدر إلعب على راحتو ومستواهو الحقيقي يظهر .
*

----------


## العرّش

*.. المشكلة ما في وارقو المشكلة في الأنطباعية ..
.. عندما تجيب شئ مضمون النجاح ولم ينج أرجع الي الأسباب ..
.. عندما تقوم بربط أي ازبير ..ولم تضعه في مكانه المناسب هل يقوم بدوره .. واذا تعنت في الربط الخطأ حتما سوف تكسره ..
.. وارقو عندما كان يلعب في أنيمبا كلنا شاهد طريقة لعبه .أربعة لاعبين حواليه بنفس سرعته. ما في مقارنة مع ايفوسا .. وحتي ايفسا عندما استقدمه المريخ كان ثاني لاعب في أفريقيا .. ووارقو صاحب ال13 هدف في الأبطال ..لم ـاتي هذه الضجة عن فراق.. ولكن!! كما أسلفت من قبل المشكلة في طريقة لعبنا البطئ ..الكورة الأن انت تستلم ولي قام ما تعاين ورأ لكن هل وارقو وجد من يلعب معه .. في مباراة أتراكو لعبه المدرب جوار هيثم طمبل .. حتي لا ندع اليأس يتثرب الي نفوسنا .. نقول التوفيق من عند الله ..
*

----------


## نزار احمد

*الشي العجيب في الامر

يااخ عوض وراغو لم يكن جديد في نظرنا كلنا شاهدناه

من خلال فريق انيمبا وماقدمه من مستوي جيد ليس خافي علي الاعين

مما نتج عن ذلك صراع في كسبه من قبل الاندية الكبيرة في القارة السمراء اولهم النادي الاهلي المصري

فقط التوفيق من رب العالمين

صبرنا علي العجب فكيف اليوم العجب ولاعجب إلا العجب
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*وارغو  علاب كبير اضره الاعلام وواجهه ضغط كبير 
فقط يحتاج إلي وقت وسوف يكون له شأن كبير 
*

----------

